# Short Reed Gut Systems Help!



## Sprig n' Curl (Aug 25, 2012)

Last fall I lost the inards of my RNT Dirty Bird call. I need to replace quickly and hopefully get ahold of some cadence before the season is too far along. Do any of you suggest one gut system you'd recommend over the other? Any and all suggestions are much appreciated. I have already looked into the Big Sean broke in system and Tgrounds Triples. Your thoughts?


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

The triple has a great sound whether loud or soft she does it all.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

X2


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I've had triple crowns in a dirtybird before. Didn't really see any benefit. A broke in set of the RNT green guts is all it takes to make that call sing. I do have a set of edge guts I throw in one of my Dirtybirds once in a while for a different sound though.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I was thinking of trying out big Sean guts. Nothing beat a well broken in guts.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

For a great sound, "blue print" your guts. Then there will be little need for break in and the sound will be better anyway. I design my own guts and calls. They are quite impressive and I came real close to going into business. But I have blueprinted factory call guts for my buddies and they have all been amazed. I won't get into the nuances of proper reed shaving right now since it is more of an art when done right. The tone board is a different story. All commercial tone boards that come from the injection mold have imperfections on the sounding surface the reed vibrates against.
Take a piece of 150 grit sandpaper and lay on a piece of glass. Now take the tone board and carefully roll the sounding surface while dragging it across the paper. The idea is to follow the existing contour. Later experimenting with the actual profile should be reserved for "spare parts", for those inclined to try. Make a few passes then look at the sounding surface. Notice all the shiny spots? Those are low depressions that the reed is not striking. Carefully continue until the "shinies" are gone. A few passes over 180-220 grit paper next will smooth things up while leaving a little "non stick" texture. Your call will now be more responsive, louder, and have increased tonal range. The same applies to duck and predator calls. Quick, free, and easy. Nothing to it.


----------

